# Opera Socks5 weirdness

## papahuhn

Hi everyone,

Opera's Socks5 proxy functionality has not worked for me for years, but now I tried to investigate.

When I setup a proxy like 1.2.3.4:5678 as SOCKS5, Opera is stuck when I try to connect to any site.

Interestingly, wireshark shows me that there are outgoing SYNs towards 1.2.3.4 with length 0, seq 0, and TCP destination port 0.

An strace shows that Opera indeed tries to connect() with sin_addr=inet_addr("1.2.3.4") but with sin_port=htons(0) instead of 5678.

What's going on there? Is it only me? I have not found any similar reports on google.

Kind regards

----------

## Navar

http://my.opera.com/community/forums/topic.dml?id=1304372 may be of some help.

----------

